# Long Term Nutrition



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

I frequently meet preppers who have stockpiles of dehydrated foods. This is good but if you are looking for overall health long term, you need to integrate "live" foods into your food supply. Dehydrated food is "dead" meaning it has no enzymatic action in it. Ways to integrate "live" foods into your preps are to buy raw "green" food products/powders (sometimes referred to as Green Magma, Green Superfoods, etc.), buying non-GMO freeze dried green and orange vegetables and having non-GMO seeds in storage to grow your own during your growing season. Please don't forget this.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

There are lots of wild foods in the city. Folks who don't grow a vegetable garden can benefit from rose hips, rich in vitamin C, and vitamin A packed dandelion greens. Acorns can be soaked to reduce bitterness and ground for flour, and chicory roots (a weed) can be dried and ground for coffee.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I've been tripping on the dam acorns. It's like trying to walk on marbles

Hmm they've been soaking outside after the massive rains and it'll be below freezing all day. They might be a ready:joyous:


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I know zero about nutrition, but i have always wondered about prepping vitamins. Can you offset a bunker diet with a ona-a-day vitamin?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I know zero about nutrition, but i have always wondered about prepping vitamins. Can you offset a bunker diet with a ona-a-day vitamin?


I take a daily a multivitamin and extra Vitamin C to boot. I think it's a good idea and so does my doctor.

I think you still need the roughage provided by 'live food' like the OP said. For periods when I can't get fruit or vegetables, I prep Metamucil. It is just natural fiber, a food not a medicine.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Pine needle tea.


----------



## jamisonbirdsong (Dec 29, 2015)

I agree and am very interested in learning my native landscape for forage purposes. I live in an urban environment (husbands business dictates that choice) in a condo, limited balcony, so I can only do container gardening. Sprouts are nutrionally dense, quick and easy to grow. Lettuce and other leafy greens grow great in containers. I'm vegan but not naive and would be prepared to fish, literally a 5 minute walk to beach fishing. In my youth I loved fishing and could do what's necessary. I don't know if the seaweed would be edible but after your post I'm going to look into to that. I buy the dehydrated stuff at asain market, what would be the difference???


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Vibrant Health: Plant Based Supplements, Green Super food, Green Vibrance, Futurefood?


----------

